# My Harley Clone



## ohdeebee (Dec 7, 2011)

Slowly working on this one as parts become available. Just picked up a set of really big bars and wanted to show them off.


----------



## Dan Jose (Dec 8, 2011)

Really nice,  i LIKE.


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 8, 2011)

call hatcher cycle in rockford,MN. they have repop harley spocket.and davis fenders.


----------



## JimK (Dec 8, 2011)

I like it. Are there two horns on there? 

JimK


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 8, 2011)

JimK said:


> I like it. Are there two horns on there?
> 
> JimK




One Klacker horn, one electric horn and one Delta light.


----------



## JimK (Dec 9, 2011)

Cool, I really like the pancake style horn. It would look awesome on my project. Now I have to add another part to my wish list.

JimK


----------

